# La Cimbali Junior S/1 Element - Help required....



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I have recently acquired a La Cimbali Junior S/1. It's in bits (approx 200 of them)

and I will be totally rebuilding - when I've done the other 5 machines I also have to restore..

One item I definitely need to replace is the heating element. The existing unit has 3 elements in it's block and 6 connections but I am told it's not the original item so I need to find the correct part.

I've trawled the net but can't get a definite idea. The machine is I think a model from 1995 to 1999 (sorry a bit vague) but am going on the little information I have.

It says 2.3kw on the machine's identity plate so guess I need an element that's rated at around 2.2kw (allowing 100 watts for the pump and other bits).

I also need quite a lot of gaskets (and some for my La San Marco which is also in the middle of a restoration) so would be good to find a supplier of these also.

Any help greatly appreciated as always

Richard


----------

